# Magazine For A P89DC



## epsanto2 (Jul 25, 2011)

After six years, I'm dusting off some pistols and starting to shoot again. I want to by a couple more magazines for my P89DC and see them advertise two ways. Some say for serial # 304-70000 and higher and some say for the P89 with no serial # range specified. What is up with the 304-70000? My number is considerably below that, so will any of the P89 mags without the serial # range work? 

Thanks,


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I think you will be fine with any P-Series Ruger mag in 9mm.


----------



## epsanto2 (Jul 25, 2011)

dosborn said:


> I think you will be fine with any P-Series Ruger mag in 9mm.


Thanks for the info, dosborn. I got a response from Midway and they suggested I call Mec-Gar directly. Mec-Gar said their P89 mags would work in any of the P89 pistols. Mec-Gar suggested I order from Midway because they would be cheaper. Two are on back order, expected to be filled early next month.

epsanto2


----------



## Cashopteacher (Sep 16, 2011)

I also like buying my stuff from cheaperthandirt.com brownelles.com and armslist.com the last one is a classifieds type site which is all over the U.S. Good luck on shooting and enjoy the range time


----------

